# Winners! May 10th > 3-Way Fishing Charter Giveaway



## Capt. Richie Lott (Apr 20, 2015)

The 'Lucky 6' have been drawn!

Thank all of you for participating in this drawing, and many thanks to the GON for allowing this event and for providing a venue for coastal fishermen to share their stories, photos and comments. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------
WINNERS CIRCLE 


Trout Fishing Trip---Captain: Brian Leverette

1. FREDW 
2. SKIFF23

Bull Red/Triple Tail Trip---Captain: Richie Lott

1. GEFFELLZ18
2. MAUSER64

Bull Red/Triple Tail Trip---Captain: Scott Griffin

1. ANVILHEAD
2. SOUTHPAWDRAW


NOTE: All you will need to bring is your food and drinks for this fishing trip. All licenses, permits, fishing tackle, bait and ice will be included for you.  You will literally get on our boats and go Fishing. Winners please PM your Captain your complete contact details including a cell number you'll have with you on the day of... (Thanks!)

The 'Lucky 6' should meet the Captains at Hickory Bluff Marina at 7:30 AM on MAY 10th.

*We may be adding information to this post. PLEASE check it regularly in case. Feel free to PM with questions.

Cheers and thanks for Playing! Capt. Richie Lott - Capt. Scott Griffin - Capt. Brian Leverette


----------



## country boy (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Apr 20, 2015)

Good luck guys.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrads fellows.  Yall have a blast.  Hope there aren't some mad mamas and wives with yall gone on Mothers day.


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats to the winners !! What an Awesome contest !!


----------



## micahdean (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrads, I look forward to see pictures posted. Tight lines!


----------



## Trapnfish (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats winners! If your wife won't let you go ill gladly take your place! lol


----------



## watermedic (Apr 20, 2015)

Have fun guys!!

Post some pics!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## Josh Cook (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations to the "Lucky 6". We look forward to spending time on the water with you. I want to give a HUGE thank you to GON for allowing us to hold this drawing. Thank you to everyone who participated in the drawing.


----------



## fredw (Apr 20, 2015)

A very big thank you for the opportunity.

Captain Brian, I am looking forward to it.


----------



## mauser64 (Apr 20, 2015)

Woo Hoo!! This is awesome!! Can't thank you guys enough. Gotta big circle around the 10th now.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 20, 2015)

Good job y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oops1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Congrats lucky 6.. Captains.. Thanks so much for the opportunity .


----------



## JohnnyWalker (Apr 20, 2015)

Congratulations to the lucky 6 and yes, thank you to the captains for the opportunity to participate.


----------



## Tider79 (Apr 20, 2015)

Captains, thanks for putting this together. I look forward to reading the posts after the trip.


----------



## kramerfish53 (Apr 20, 2015)

Good luck guides hope you fill the boat. Thanks again wait to see pictures. You are BEST


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thank You to all the Captains !!! 

I won !! I won !!


----------



## fredw (Apr 20, 2015)

skiff23 said:


> Thank You to all the Captains !!!
> 
> I won !! I won !!



And I'm looking forward to fishing with you.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 20, 2015)

As am with you Fredw !


----------



## bronco611 (Apr 20, 2015)

congrats to all the winners!!! Looking forward to seeing the pictures of all the fish caught on all three trips. Shout out to all three captains and crew keep us posted.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 21, 2015)

Gheeezeee!!! Now I can't complain about never winning anything!
Thank you guys for doing this, I've been missing the salt for years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2015)

Congrats to the lucky winners and thanks to the guides for the opportunity....can't wait for the pics of your catches!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 21, 2015)

That's awesome fellas!!


----------



## killswitch (Apr 21, 2015)

Large time to be had by all !!  Way to go Capts.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 21, 2015)

Awesome!!!! Thank you for the opportunity. Extremely excited to head down to fish with you guys.


----------



## Anvil Head (Apr 21, 2015)

The rest of you winners do know this is a "Dog House" fishing trip.
Check the fine print on you calendars........it's Mothers' Day.

<I'm not worried I've got a well stocked DH.>


----------



## archer47 (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the chance. and good luck to the winners


----------



## shotgun (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats to all the winners. Now post pictures.


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 23, 2015)

My wife was glad I was getting out of her hair !


----------



## dogonpoint (Apr 24, 2015)

Have fun and good luck


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 8, 2015)

Everybody still going?


----------



## Josh Cook (May 8, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Everybody still going?


As far as I know, no one has said anything about not coming. We are still on for Sunday and the weather is starting to shape up for some good fishing. We watch the weather close because it changes so much, but for now it looks good.


----------



## mauser64 (May 8, 2015)

You'll have to run me off to keep me from going!


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 8, 2015)

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Everybody still going?



Check your PM's.  I also left you an email and voicemail yesterday.  We are a go.  8am depart time from Hickory Bluff Marina.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 8, 2015)

Capt. Scott Griffin said:


> Check your PM's.  I also left you an email and voicemail yesterday.  We are a go.  8am depart time from Hickory Bluff Marina.



Got it, thanks Scott. See everybody Sunday morning.


----------



## fredw (May 8, 2015)

I'll be there for sure.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (May 8, 2015)

Looking forward to meeting everyone this weekend.


----------



## Geffellz18 (May 8, 2015)

I'll be heading that way early tomorrow to visit the area. First time there. Looking forward to meeting everyone. See ya'll Sunday.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (May 8, 2015)

Weather looks really good as of the moment... Let's hope it holds and we'll have a great day on the water, I would imagine!

Looking forward to seeing you all Sunday morning @ Hickory Bluff Marina.

Fish on!


----------



## rebel bruiser (May 10, 2015)

*3-Way Giveaway*

Congrats--I Won The Trip Last Year With Capt. Scott Griffin--He Is A Professional---I Carried My Two Grandboys & They Still Talk About It Today--These Men Deserve A Big Thank You !!


----------



## Trapnfish (May 10, 2015)

So how did you guys do today? How many fish did these awesome guides have you catch?


----------



## Anvil Head (May 11, 2015)

Tough day for all......coffee w/cream water and triples were extra spooky. We worked it hard.
But, it's fishing not catching. Always a great day fishing instead of working!


----------

